# Tough Day-Good Info



## Macman08 (Apr 6, 2008)

Went out last Tuesday morning for pomps on Pensacola Beach. It was NOT a good day. 



Was there at daybreak fishing two rods with fresh shrimp-no sand fleas at GBBT and none to be found on the beach. High tide was around 1045 so had thought it might be a good morning. In 4 hours of fishing I had two strikes, landed both, one whiting and then one catfish. After releasing the catfish, I was wading out for my next cast when I managed to impale my big toe on the cat?s dorsal spine. Ouch ! (Did I feel stupid)



I had read that the pain from the toxin on the spines of salt water cats can be intense, but for the first few minutes it wasn?t too bad so I wondered if the reports had been exaggerated. But in the next few minutes I began to believe everything those reports said as the pain increased at an alarming rate, and I was on my way back to my condo. I had bookmarked an Internet site (Scubadoc) that covers almost any and all hazardous marine life.



http://www.scuba-doc.com/hzrdmrnlf.html



The site had information on the toxins on the fins of saltwater cats and said that the venom is denatured at temps above 105 F. It said to immerse the body part in hot water of approximately 110 F, then go to the ER for a tetanus shot, antibiotics and to make sure that there were no fragments of the spine in the wound. Basically the same treatment it recommends for sting ray wounds.



Thank God for that site, because within minutes the pain went from intense to almost nonexistent in a matter of 7 or 8 minutes. 



I know this is the site for surf fishing reports, and I did give one at the beginning of this post so it is not completely off-topic, but I thought it was important to give everyone the website that covers marine hazards as anyone who surf fishes may encounter one of these hazards.



Den


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Some good info


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

I was pricked too, last summer in my thumb. It swelled up in minutes and hurt bad. I kept fishing, but it hurt for several hours. By the time I left though the pain and swelling had gone down. Great tip on the hot water. I'll remember that. Thanks.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

When i was younger i got stuck.. i was wearing hiking boots and i put my foot on the spine to get the hook out of his mouth. this catfish must of been a gymnast on steroids because he slipped out from under my foot, did a back roll, and sent his spike through my boot into the top of my foot. it didnt really hurt though....it kinda went numb.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

EEwwww, how did you go about heating the water up and keeping tabs on the temp?

The other day I was surf-fishing with a buddy. He caught a cat, and after he got it unhooked, he carried it down to the water using the pliers to carry it. I couldn't believe what he did next! Like he's punting on 4th down, he drops it and gives it a big ol kick out into the water!!!!!

I was watching and when it went to slow-motion I couldn't get the words: NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

out fast enough!!! LUCKILY FOR HIM, it didn't stick him.

BUT I WAS GASPING when I saw him do it........


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BIGRIGZ (4/27/2008)* Like he's punting on 4th down, he drops it and gives it a big ol kick out into the water!!!!!
> 
> I was watching and when it went to slow-motion I couldn't get the words: NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...


That was a genius!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been hitin the hand a few times and was told to rub the cats slime on it and it would go away, so far it has worked great.


----------



## Macman08 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've never heard about rubbing the cat's slime on before but if it worked for you, great. 



I have read articles (done some research since my accident) that say that the liquid that you can squeeze from the anus of the catfish and then rub on the wound will definitely decrease the pain. But the authors say that the introduction of this material into the wound probably increases the chance of infection.



I do know that the people at the ER where I went for a tetanus shot and antibiotics (my son is a doctor and insisted that I go) said that the major problem they saw with this injury was people who showed up several days later with serious infections caused not by the toxin, but from a bacteria that was also on the spine or the cat's body and was introduced into the wound. They said that if the wound was properly cleaned and no spine fragments remained that most people would be OK, but for those who did get an infection the wound would have to be re-opened and cleaned again and it might take as long as a month to get the infection under control.



For those who cannot get to hot water right away, Scubadoc says that a mixture of baking soda and meat tenderizer will also alleviate the pain. I'm thinking of making up a little bit of that and keeping it in my tackle box. (not for myself of course but for others since I hope I will be more careful in the future)



Den


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

I was busted by a sting ray on the side of the foot last year wade fishing in Port st joe, and imediate pain right after I mean that $h*T hurt so I called my bestfriends uncle which charters down there, his ole lady is a RN and she also said soak it in the hottest salt water I could stand and imediatly after puttin it in hot water the pain stops, sat there for about 30 minutes changin the waster as it got cool and was good to go.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Plain old bleach will take away the aching pain. When I was a teenager I was over in Biloxi fishing and had a catfish bury his barb in my hand. This older fellow saw what happened and took a small container filled with bleach and poured it on my hand. Instant pain relief.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Good post, info all surf fisherman shouldknow. 

Tried to kicked a catfish back in one time. Caught the spike on the top of my foot. Screamed like a little girl, bled all over thesand......keptfishing. Once the pain reached my thigh though, figured it was time to go to the ER. They put in hot water (which did take away the pain), cleaned it, tetnas shot. That was Nov. 14, 2005. I still have two tiny scars on the top of my foot.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

I have also taken the slime from the back of the catfish to get rid of the pain. Just a little bit does wonders...after which i wash the wound with salt water- i dont generally have any disinfectant with me when i go fishing so salt water is the best thing available. When i get home i use some rubbing alcohol/peroxide and im good to go-never had an infection. It also helps if you dont jerk away from the spine, sometimes hard to do but its better in the end.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey thanks for the post. I catch them here and there while pompano fishing. Good info there. :clap


----------

